# The best Birthday present EVER! & ringworm ??



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, I was going to wait until next week to tell y'all the good news. I have been dreading this coming birthday-the big 30! Seriously, Having issues! As a distraction I am flying to Chicago with my mom to see my sister-kinda scared of the big city but should be fun. Now for the really exciting news!! My Hubby is getting me the best birthday present ever!! GOATS!!! Two does I have wanted FOREVER! The timing couldn't be better! I'll pick them up next Wednesday-my birthday! Yeah!

Anyway, I'm posting now to ask you guys about Ringworm-One of the does just got it and she let me know today. I can't miss this opportunity so I'm going to have to deal with it. I would normally quarantine anyway but have never had ringworm so don't know exactly what I'm up against. I have a week to work on pens if I need to.

You'll have to wait for pics but heres dome info on the goats-

BEDOUIN EVENING PRIMROSE LA 88 VEVV 4 yrs old- daughter of SG HALO-M PROVIDENCE, one of my does from 2001. When I decided to get back into goats I went looking for this gal-found out her daughter Rose was in the area, and have been trying to get my hand on her ever since. I haven't seen the latest numbers but she was milking very well on test this year milked 16# on test day at 2-3 months fresh.

MERRY-MUNCHKING TABOO LA 90 VEEE- This doe is the breeding I started with back in 1998-love her! She got her 90 this summer as an 8yr old. She hit all the shows this summer trying to win her last leg but didn't quite do it

Package deal so I am also getting a 2 yr. old. She appraised at 81 this year, I'm not sure if she will be staying or not but she it all spots.


----------



## MayLOC (Oct 26, 2007)

wishing you a happy birthday and a fun and event-free time in the city :hi

Congrats on the new goats. How neat for you to be able to get those girls. I am sure you are proud. What a great hubby!!


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Forgot to add these girls are open. I know that ringwormis very contagious-do I risk my buck with hand breeding?


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Well......Happy Birthday and lord help you when you hit the big 50!!!!! :lol

Now, for the ringworm....well, it's not life-threatening...though expensive to cure if you(personally) get it.

since your not due to pick them up for a week....can you have the owner treat it before you pick them up?? ie...she could go to a vet and buy expensive medicines, Wal-Mart for Myconisol (sp) vaginal yeast infection meds.~2% and rub all the areas the goat has. Also a bath in a fungicidal shampoo would be a plus- this should kill the fungus on the rest of the goat and promote healing. I would keep these two does in quaranteen until you get patches of skin with no crust. Continue to treat until you have hair growing back in the bald spots. Then breed your buck to them. Isolation is a must... feed last,change shoes before going to the main herd...absolute Bio-security. Then it's still iffy. :shrug
Kaye


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats!

...and just go wild and crazy in the city, few will know you and many won't soon forget!

Ringworm (in humans) can be cured with Lotrimin anti-Fungal Cream, from the drug dept of Walmart, get the store brand knock-off. Just for others lurking, ringworm is a superficial skin fungus, not a worm...that is just it's name. Keep it doctored with the funguscide, there are many to choose from.


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

A bath!! It is freezing here! That could be interesting. I know I am taking a chance-it is kind of putting a damper on my excitement. I will do the best I can. These girls are milking but my does aren't. If I hand milk should I wear gloves? Will it live in bedding? We get very cold/freeze for months on end will that help/hurt. I know of another very nice show herd in the area and they apparently have it too, so it is making the rounds. Is it true that they will have an immunity towards it for awhile after having it?


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

> Ringworm (in humans) can be cured with Lotrimin anti-Fungal Cream, from the drug dept of Walmart, get the store brand knock-off.


Beg to differ. I spent about 14 months dealing with an incompetent Dr., all kinds of over the counter, Rx meds, worst of all ~STEROIDS and FINALLY got referred to a Dermatologist...Ringworm!!! Well.....$368.00 worth (1 mo.) of Lamasil caplets-RX and a $50 bottle (30ml) of Oxistat Lotion 1%-Rx and I got skin back on my hand and it was cured. Out of pocket expense! Could've bought a Darn good goat for what that cost! 
This was NOT your average small spots of ringworm...it was the BAD kind...Thank you, Ms. Obie, picked up at a show in a sheep barn! :mad I was stupid enough to treat her large, encrusted, spots bare handed. lesson learned the hard way. 
Kaye


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

I was thinking I could house these girls in the horsetrailer indefinitly. Nice smooth surfaces and matts to disinfect later. We don't use it in the winter and mainly just have it for emergencies. Haven't hauled the horses in quite a while. I have read about washing with betadine then treating with the anti-fungal. I could spot wash with a fungal shampoo also. So the othere 2 girls have no symptoms but have been running with same herd, obviously. How do I treat them if they have no scabs. Wash and all over spray with lotrimin or something.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

congrats on the birthday present. I'm a little jealous about Rose. Feel in love with her when DD practiced with her before the fair and before LA. Beans will be good though, almost full sisters. Beans has been milking since Jan. and is down to once a day milking and is still giving at least 1/2 gallon a day. My mom has a wether that is Dandy's full brother. Make sure to test for CAE. He has it.

Check with Kaye to see if this might work but there is a horse product called MTG by Shapley's that is a fungicide. Would think that it would work get for ringworm. You can look it up on the net. Painted pony in CDA carries it.

Congrats on the birthday. 30 is no big deal. Have fun in Chicago.


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I wish it were 30 again but NO it was 40 this year .


happy Birthday !


----------



## Good Goats (Oct 26, 2007)

Ringworm can be dealt with with one treatment of 7% iodine right on the spot. One lady used this treatment on cattle that were covered in ringworm, treated them once with it, and it would be gone. It can also be used on people. Everything I have heard about using it is good.
I have also heard about using bleach, but form what I've read and heard, 7% iodine is the way to go!

Suriyah


----------



## cheesewhiz (Oct 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday. Enjoy 30. I'm plus 26 to that and not counting down.

I have had a bit of ringworm as an adult. Fifteen years I picked it up from some show calves. I just used the iodine teat dip we used on the cows. Recently I got one spot with no idea where it came from and this time I used Betadine (povidone-iodine 10%) and it took care of it in one week. I just remembered, the dairy where I am relief milker, had ringworm last summer in the milk herd. Again no idea where it came from and all the cows got over it in a few months by themselves. Strange thing was that the cows are out in the open sunshine and have no old wood or things that usually hold the fungus. I haven't seen any there for over ten months.


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

Happy birthday!!! And congrats on the present! I wish my hubby would get me something like that for my birthday. Instead I usually have to buy my own goats!!!


----------



## KUrby (Oct 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday and it was 40 for me this year. had a tough time with it too.. But man what a nice b-day present .. :goat
K


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Selsun Blue shampoo is anti-fungal. It's the selenium me thinks


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

*generally speaking* ringworm takes a while but is pretty easy to get rid of. I have had toddlers with it.

But then *generally speaking* people have good success with dental implants...Kaye, you have to be the exception to every rule? :lol


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

yea, anyone who has had kids (human) has seen ringworm. It has always been easy to cure with a few applications of OTC fungicide. If it is let go, it can become nasty looking and drippy but most people don't let it go that long. Also, if it gets in the scalp and hair, it can look bad but just on the skin, it's not that big a deal (for MOST people)...or goats I guess...i have only seen human ringworm. I HAVE seen people let it go too long though, but that is silly cause all you have to do is apply cream when it is small.


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, I'm gonna say a prayer and be commited to daily treatments and hopefully it won't get to nasty. Wondering if bleach will kill it on surfaces? Like barn walls ect...Not sure if I can make the horse trailer idea work very well...


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

> Kaye, you have to be the exception to every rule?


 :really Well...YEAH! I'm _special_ in that way. :sigh :lol Just once I'd like to catch something or have something that is *NORMAL* and can be treated by a vet!!! Just don't trust MD's... I like DVM behind their name! Not DM.

Yes, bleach will kill ringworm. A 1/2 & 1/2 mix sprayed inside the trailer when you're through will kill any fungus...just remember to burn the bedding. Uhhhh, also when bleach is mixed with ammonia (urine) it can put off a super strong gas...so pick a windy day and give yourself plenty of ventalation. Then after all the bubbling-turning white, fumes, rinse it well with water hose.
Kaye


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Bleach kills pretty much anything on the planet from the AIDS virus to the Great Blue Whale. When mixed with ammonia it forms "mustard gas" so don't breath it.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Chicago is a fun place. I hope you have a good time. There's a great grocery store in Chicago called Trader Joe's. It's in other big cities as well.
As far as ringworm goes, I got it once from a Persian cat. It made this big ring on my back and I went to the doctor, thinking it might be Lyme's disease. He gave me a phamaceutical sample of an antifungal cream and it cleared the problem right up. The cat had a deficient immune system and had a chronic problem with it. The other cats and I must have developed immunity after one bout because we have never gotten it again. When my goats get it, I wipe it with fungisan and spray with either blukote or athlete's foot spray. The goats do seem to develop immunity to it as well.


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

I LOVE Trader Joe's. I have to stock up when I make trips over to seattle. They were going to put one in Spokane and we were so excited-but it fell thru.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Congratulations !! 
never delt with RW so no help from here.


----------

